# Do you leave your dog in the van and go out



## Bern2544 (Sep 15, 2012)

A question of for dog owners, do you ever go out and leave your dog in the van alone? If so how often do you do this and for how long would you leave the dog alone. 

We have been MHing for a while now but only recently aquired a dog, I suppose there are times when you can't take the dog with you like visiting a supermarket or similar. Any distruction when out if you have left the dog alone?

Bern


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Yes we do

Depends on what we need to do

We ensure he has had a good run

If its hot we ensure the aircon is On

and someone on site is aware we are leaving him and is happy to check he is OK

Never hard a problem but don't leave him that often

Mostly if it's very hot both me and the dog are resting in an airconditioned van Ihave a heart problem and we only travel off season

He is just an oversized wimp

Aldra


----------



## Kaytutt (Feb 5, 2013)

We're new to motorhoming (although have been camping for years) but lifelong dog owners. Our current pooch is a lively but loveable, very spoilt 9 year old patterdale terrier who comes everywhere with us. Visiting supermarkets usually means one of us shopping while the other dog sits in the car park. 
A couple of weeks ago we wanted to go for a pub meal, the pub wasn't dog friendly and it was too wet and dark to sit outside and eat so we left her alone in the MH for just over an hour. I felt incredibly guilty for the whole time! 

We had closed the blinds when we left her and she'd slightly damaged one of them scratching to open it to look out

I've decided the guilt trip I suffered made the meal unenjoyable so from now on its dog friendly establishments or takeaways for us :roll:


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

He never damages anything

Seems Completly comfortable when we return

We close every blind but only because he goes bolistic If he sees anything even approaching the van

I don't know but if everythińg is closed he seems more comfortable

Although God help anyone who may attemp to enter

They will meet a very large dog who will not stop to think things through

I worry more about the possibility of someone breaking in than any loss

An 8 stone angry dog is not something any one would want to meet

And certainly not in the confines of a MOterhome

Away he's anybodies, a big soft lump

Aldra


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

When you get back ask the neighbours if the dog has been quiet. From bitter experience some dogs do bark, whine or yap all the time when the owners are not there. I always do tell the owner when they come back and it surprises me the number who do not know that the dog has not settled and have never been told this as the neighbours don't want to get involved. It's a kindness to the dog and owner and doesn't have to be done in a complaining way.

The most sensible owner we've met left us their mobile number when they went to the theatre one night and asked us to let them know if there were problems. 

The worst left their dog in the awning. It escaped under the bottom skirt, was on a lead and got the lead wrapped round it and attacked those of us who went to try and untangle it. All the time it was squealing and yapping. When we did get it sorted and back in the awning the owners could not have cared less when they returned.

G


----------



## Garcia (Mar 5, 2010)

Question? Do you leave your dog alone AT HOME? So what's the difference with a van?
Some dogs bark when left at home and some will bark in a van. Mine sleep when I'm out at home and they sleep when I leave them in the van. I know ...I've tested both situations by returning quietly and, on sites and at home, I've asked neighbours. We never leave them in a hot van (or , worse, car.)
The dogs sleep 8 or 9 hours every night without disturbing anyone, so what's a couple of hours in the van while you are doing something else.So long as they are exercised before and after you leave them, L
leave them water, they should be fine. Damage is mostly caused by young , bored puppies. You' ve got to keep them busy when you're with them, tire 'em out before you leave them. In effect train them to be left.
How long depends on your own conscience.
Garcia


----------



## cheshiregordon (Sep 24, 2011)

for me it depends very much on the weather.
Yes we leave the dog alone in the van never for longer than two or three hours at a stretch and only after shes had a good exercise. We ensure she access to plenty of water before we leave.
However if we are in a hot climate or hot part of the day then we wouldn't leave her in a locked van. She is a long haired collie and can suffer from the heat.
This year while in Croatia we came across a site which offered dog minding services - which we thought an excellent idea which we hope spreads.


----------



## gj1023 (Feb 23, 2010)

Barney our Shih-tzu is a great dog nothing phases him and we leave him in the van without a problem. Just make sure he has air and water and he just goes to sleep on the sofa. I should say he is not left for long , maybe an hour the longest , mostly when we go in a shop/supermarket

Gary


----------



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

We leave our dogs quite often but we always insure we are parked in the shade and have ample airflow through the van, I would be nervous of trusting air con in case the electric supply tripped out.....it happened this morning using the toaster.


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

When/if your dog gets acustomed to being left along and also accustomed to the van they will be OK. It depends on the dog and his circumstances. Some rescue dogs come with problems of separation anxiety but this can be overcome with the correct training (of the owner as much as the dog).

The feeling that you are being cruel leaving them is understandable but a mistake really as dogs dont feel things like resentment even though we think they do.

Our old lab would sit on the drivers seat all the while we were out calm as anything like an old man - Just looking and poeple watching mostly and then when he saw us coming back would jump down and run to the door all exited. When he got older he would just get on the floor and go to sleep till we came back. 

A MH temp is a lot more stable than a car but yuo might like to open a vent and draw some blinds if its really hot as they will heat up eventually. 

For long periods you do have to consider going back and letti8ng them out for a wee and stuff.

You can do things to keep them occupied whilst you are out and they will forget all about you if say you fill a "kong" with peices of liver roasted in garlic - they will spends hrs licking these out likewise an old Beef bone filled with pieces of ham.

If you do have a mental case who will go berserk then you have to go through some seperation anxiety training or take them with you but there needs to be too so one can stand outside the shops whilst the other ones goes inside for a a llok round.

i remember in Fort william some years ago standing outside a shop with our Lab in the peeing down-a-rain . We both sat there when a group of chinese or japanses tourists went past and they all took our photographs whilst the rain was dripping off my face and the dogs...they were most amused at this silly english custom.


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

We try to take our 2 terriers with us wherever possible,if that is not practical then we will leave them in the truck for anything up to 4-5 hours,they are company for each other and don't suffer from separation anxiety.

The blinds are all shut,windows and roof lights in the ventilation position and a big bowl of fresh water available at all times.They do settle down straight away and don't bark.I have also asked our neighbours if they have been ok and had no problems so far.

I would never leave them in the car on a hot day in summer as it gets much hotter than a motorhome because of the windows transferring the heat in a much smaller area.

When it is hot I also put the external window blinds to help keep it cooler which works well.The A class screen is a considerable size and does transfer heat more than our previous coachbuilt.


----------



## Blizzard (Sep 21, 2009)

Our first dog is only 10 months old and has never been left in the van alone.

He's passed the chewing stage and I don't think he would damage anything if we did leave him, but he's not allowed up on the sofas and I'm not convinced he would stay on the floor, due to wanting to look out of the windows for us.

On our last trip away, we moved him out in to the awning to sleep and he was no bother at all.

When we went shopping, the nearest supermarket being 14 miles away, I stayed in the van in the car park, which is a perfect excuse to get me out of the shopping.


----------



## DonA (Jul 23, 2013)

As a life time dog owner I'm a believer in a happy dog is a tired dog :wink: As we always go for an hour & half walk in the morning come back they'll have something to eat and then sleep most of the day, then we do the same later on (tea time) I should say this is our at home routine as we're in the process of getting out first M/H but I sure leaving them a couple of hours would be fine if had enough exercise :wink: and its the same case for small dogs my Jack Russell has more energy than my Labrador :wink:


----------



## Bern2544 (Sep 15, 2012)

Thanks lots of responses there. Although our dog is a rescue dog he doesn't appear to have any problems, he gets plenty of exercise and is usually in is bet after that, don't think being in a van will phase him at all he's a bit layed back so hopefully all will be well.

Bern


----------



## Pollydoodle (Aug 18, 2005)

Always left our 2 in the van, but usually asked neighbours if they had barked (they never did) etc whilst we were out. 

Made sure blinds were closed to keep any sun out, roof vents and windows open where safe to do so, plenty of water. If it was very hot, we didnt go out anyway, too hot for me!


----------



## Jimbost (Aug 25, 2012)

We have a very enthusiastic 8 year old Chocolate Lab named Syd. He has travelled thousands of miles with us. 

A long walk and we leave plenty of water. As soon as we activate the perimeter alarm you can hear him run and jump on the double bed, its the only time he does it and he does the same at home when we leave and set the alarm. Never left him for more than 4 hrs although we leave him at home for longer periods. When we come back he is usually still laying on the bed and bleary eyed as he has usually just woken up.


----------



## dovtrams (Aug 18, 2009)

If you are sure your dog is happy to be left alone and will not disturb others, there is no problem leaving it in the van. However, there are too many instances of dogs barking for long periods when left alone. I returned from a walk to a CC site a few weeks ago and there was a bit of commotion going on around a caravan. The wardens and other people were there and the problem was a poor dog who had been left and started barking three hours ago. They were nearly getting to a stage of breaking a window when the owners appeared. 

If a dog is happy to be left alone at home, I am sure they will be happy in the MH. For a new dog, why not stay around for a wee while to see if there is any reaction from the dog when he is left on his own.

Good Luck

Dave


----------



## 4maddogs (May 4, 2010)

Goodness, I have never heard a dog barking because it was left on a campsite! Yapping sometimes when outside with owners, but not shut in a van so I must have been lucky.

I would echo others here.....remember how hot a van can get. I don't leave mine for long....rush into a supermarket maybe, but he is usually sitting in the driver's seat looking autocratic when I get back! The welfare of the dog is paramount.

On the other hand I have heard loads of noise from people sitting outside with radios, loud voices (usually alcohol fueled) on campsites. :twisted: 

Ha....waiting for the replies!!


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

4maddogs said:


> Goodness, I have never heard a dog barking because it was left on a campsite! Yapping sometimes when outside with owners, but not shut in a van so I must have been lucky.
> 
> I would echo others here.....remember how hot a van can get. I don't leave mine for long....rush into a supermarket maybe, but he is usually sitting in the driver's seat looking autocratic when I get back! The welfare of the dog is paramount.
> 
> ...


And here is one. Consider it possible that you have been lucky, both in your experiences and in your dog - which you admit you only leave for a short time.
We have had to sit through long, hot afternoons listening to yapping dogs from inside vans and I would take an alcohol fuelled group any time. I can do something about them. I can do nothing about the dog to shut it up and spare us all, dog included, from further misery.

I suggested, reasonably enough, that the dog owners ask others on site if the dog has been a nuisance.

Some of us have been or are still dog owners but that does not blind us to the annoyance that some dogs can cause.

G


----------



## 4maddogs (May 4, 2010)

No gripe with your view Grizzly. I said I must have been lucky. 
I think it is a good idea to ask if dogs are noisy......as you quite rightly said. If a dog is barking it is probably unhappy.

Mind you I tend not to stay on campsites during the day so don't see or hear most campsite behaviours....canine or human. Loud humans annoy me the most though!!


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Sorry...I'm probably being unduly sensitive at the moment. We've just spent a few days on a gorgeous CL while OH walked the surrounding estates and I rested an injured foot. All would have been bliss but for a yappy dog.

G


----------



## rugbyken (Jan 16, 2006)

Our Molly learned by accident that we are going to leave but come back it started as a guilty conscience giving her a pigs ear if we were leaving her and now we do the same in the van,
Normally we use the tunnel but got snowed out in France this march and had to get the Caen ferry we were worried about her but went down and checked on her (sneaked a look) flat out fast asleep , we would never leave her without tiring her first and she has numerous piddle & poo walks never an accident yet.


----------



## WildThingsKev (Dec 29, 2009)

We can and often do leave ours for 6-8 hours, usually whilst skiing but sometimes when visiting cities. He just crashes out and stockpiles the zzzz's ready for the next walk. There's not much danger of him overheating when it's -10 outside, in fact we tuck him in before leaving.


----------



## stewartwebr (May 27, 2005)

We have always left our dogs in the van. Our current dog is happy sitting or sleeping in her bed. If it is warm we always ensure we have the AC Switched on and all the blinds closed to prevent the van heating up.

Like one of the other posts mentioned you do risk the possibility of the AC Tripping. Last year we bought a device recommended on here that monitors the temp in the van and if it hits your preset temp it sends an SMS message to your telephone.

We always have it set a few degrees above the AC setting but low enought to provide us enough time to return to the van before t gets sufficiently hot to cause concern


----------



## rugbyken (Jan 16, 2006)

With best intentions left molly in van for couple of hours while we went round Oradur sur Glane parked under shade all roof vents open etc , when we got to the site the presidents of France & Germany were rededicating the memorial and we got corralled off, by the time we got back the sun had moved around and the temp inside the van was nearly 40deg , will def keep in mind next time


----------



## rugbyken (Jan 16, 2006)

With best intentions left molly in van for couple of hours while we went round Oradur sur Glane parked under shade all roof vents open etc , when we got to the site the presidents of France & Germany were rededicating the memorial and we got corralled off, by the time we got back the sun had moved around and the temp inside the van was nearly 40deg , will def keep in mind next time


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

stewartwebr said:


> We have always left our dogs in the van. Our current dog is happy sitting or sleeping in her bed. If it is warm we always ensure we have the AC Switched on and all the blinds closed to prevent the van heating up.
> 
> Like one of the other posts mentioned you do risk the possibility of the AC Tripping. Last year we bought a device recommended on here that monitors the temp in the van and if it hits your preset temp it sends an SMS message to your telephone.
> 
> We always have it set a few degrees above the AC setting but low enought to provide us enough time to return to the van before t gets sufficiently hot to cause concern


What is the device??
And where do you get it please?

Aldra


----------



## anneveronica (Jan 25, 2013)

My labrador, Jet is not keen on the travelling, that was the greatest trial for her. She was very stressed for the whole journey. But on arrival at our destination, all that is forgotten as she seems to know that there will be new places to explore! I have found a natural remedy which contains Valerian and skullcap and now, five minutes into the journey she is our for the count. I think she may have suffered nausea while travelling. 
On site she is very happy tethered outside the van watching the world go by. When I go out I leave her in the van after a good walk, the same routine as at home. Dogs dont really know how much time passes. She is always asleep when I return. She doesnt bark Ive been told.


----------



## Kev1 (Apr 4, 2011)

We have two labs.
yep we leave them in the van.
Anywhere up to 4 or 5 hours
As far as we know they just sleep and have the occasional drink.
They love travelling in the camper
and just snug down quite happily.
Even high up in the alps they are happy bunny's


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

Our dogs settle well on the rare occasion that we leave them. Two of the Whippets sometime howl for a while but that is normal.  They do that at home as well. If the windows are open, the passers by usually speed up to get away quicker. :lol:


----------



## alphadee (May 10, 2009)

On a very nice site in Devon.
Over 3 hours now of listening to two dogs left in a van howling, whining, and barking. 
No doubt the owners are having a very nice dinner somewhere.
11 other units disturbed, upset, and no way of improving the situation !
Perhaps we need to visit sites used exclusively by MHF dog owners, where these things do not happen !


----------

